# Pre emergent and pine straw



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm about to pre emerge all my flower beds. Will the pre emergent go thru my pine straw? I don't plan to pull it all up. It's time to put fresh out, but wanted to pre emerge first. Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Spray or granular? I'd think it would be fine. Just make sure to water in if label calls for it.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Spray or granular? I'd think it would be fine. Just make sure to water in if label calls for it.


I will be using granular.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've used Preen and the instructions specifically say to apply over the mulch. It's a granular product.


----------

